# NEEEEED HELP!



## dkashbmx (Apr 17, 2009)

car wont start!! when i turn the key to AUX it gives me like clicks for 2 seconds then i hear the fuel pump prime!? WTF!!!?







the car is a 90 GTI digi 2


----------



## wantacad (Apr 4, 2003)

Look at your sig quote.


----------



## dkashbmx (Apr 17, 2009)

*Re: NEEEEED HELP! (dkashbmx)*

i parked my car and about a minute later i noticed my lights were on. so i went out to start my car and it started up and died right away and it did this 3 times and then it would start after that it would just crank and crank and i heard a pop and smelled something burning and then it wouldnt even crank it just would click for like 2 seconds then the fuel pump would prime. i tried jumping it that night and tried the ECU oout of my gurlfriends 90 golf automatic digi 2 and i got nothing! again!!!! so i had to tow it home yesterday and i dont know where to start!! the battery is brand new and before all this had happened earlier that night i replaced my knock sensor!! could this be the problem.? or a coincidence?? when i was replacing it i accidentally hit the wrench on the alternator and sent sparks everywhere...and when i started it up to drive it home I noticed that it took a few more cranks to fire up but i figured its probably got to get used to the new knock sensor. and i took it home and parked it for 15 minutes and then i had to go pick up something to eat so i went to jimmy johns and turned it off and noticed my lights were on and thats when the story starts!^^^ up there.


----------



## dkashbmx (Apr 17, 2009)

*Re: NEEEEED HELP! (dkashbmx)*

i already reverted back to a bike so whats next?







nah im just alittle confused about this one! its got me stumped!


----------



## TheMajic86GTI (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: NEEEEED HELP! (dkashbmx)*

Check all ur + wires and make sure they are all ok and are not grounding out. Check all ur fuses. If something was burning id sniff around till u find it. Most likely when u find out wut burned ull find ur problem...


----------



## dkashbmx (Apr 17, 2009)

*Re: NEEEEED HELP! (TheMajic86GTI)*

alright sounds good.!


----------



## wantacad (Apr 4, 2003)

*Re: NEEEEED HELP! (dkashbmx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dkashbmx* »_i already reverted back to a bike so whats next?







nah im just alittle confused about this one! its got me stumped!









sorry but I just couldn't resist.


----------



## dkashbmx (Apr 17, 2009)

*Re: NEEEEED HELP! (wantacad)*

so where or how would i check those wires.? all fuses and relays are good to go!


----------



## TheMajic86GTI (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: NEEEEED HELP! (dkashbmx)*

Did u find the burnt smell?


----------



## dkashbmx (Apr 17, 2009)

*Re: NEEEEED HELP! (TheMajic86GTI)*

no it just happened on friday night and went away!. im thinkin maybe my ECU


----------



## dkashbmx (Apr 17, 2009)

*Re: NEEEEED HELP! (dkashbmx)*

any ideas


----------



## dkashbmx (Apr 17, 2009)

*Re: NEEEEED HELP! (dkashbmx)*

ok i looked for the ticking noise and i put my hand on the fuel pump relay and it was ticking. i put a new one in and it did the same thing.? now what happens is that it ticks then the pump primes? whats going on here what does this mean?


----------



## dkashbmx (Apr 17, 2009)

*Re: NEEEEED HELP! (dkashbmx)*

is there anyone on vortext that knows what this problem im having could be.!????


----------



## apexT (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: NEEEEED HELP! (dkashbmx)*

check the power wire to the starter make sure it is good and tight, check all your grounds for being loose or corroded.


----------



## dkashbmx (Apr 17, 2009)

*Re: NEEEEED HELP! (apexT)*

already done.! im so f cking lost.


----------



## apexT (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: NEEEEED HELP! (dkashbmx)*

did you try running a jumper wire on the starter solenoid to see if it cranks everytime?


----------



## TheMajic86GTI (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: NEEEEED HELP! (dkashbmx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dkashbmx* »_ when i was replacing it i accidentally hit the wrench on the alternator and sent sparks everywhere.. 

The burn smell came from inside the car or in the engine bay? U might have fried the solenoid on ur starter when u grounded out the alternator. Have u tried jumping it at the solenoid to see if it cranks the motor? (make sure car is not in gear)


----------



## dkashbmx (Apr 17, 2009)

*Re: NEEEEED HELP! (TheMajic86GTI)*

haha great! soo umm just hook the jumper cables up to a car and one on my battery ground and the positive on the starter? would that fry my ECU ti when all this happened cause my other car was just fine before i tried that ECU on my other car. now both cars wont start one car just cranks and the other is the one we are talking about.


----------



## TheMajic86GTI (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: NEEEEED HELP! (dkashbmx)*

Sounds like ur having grounding issues aswell....


----------



## dkashbmx (Apr 17, 2009)

*Re: NEEEEED HELP! (dkashbmx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dkashbmx* »_haha great! soo umm just hook the jumper cables up to a car and one on my battery ground and the positive on the starter? would that fry my ECU ti when all this happened cause my other car was just fine before i tried that ECU on my other car. now both cars wont start one car just cranks and the other is the one we are talking about.


----------



## ds1919 (Oct 13, 2004)

*Re: NEEEEED HELP! (dkashbmx)*

hate to be a jerk, but from reading your posts, there would be no way that anyone can help you. your posts sound rushed, and lacking crucial details; like what was the burnt smell (plastic, fuel, eggs, etc), what kind of prior work has been done to the car that may have affected this issue, if any? That kind of info, and more, is important. 
If you dont already have one, get a Bently and start the troubleshooting procedures listed. Its your Best chance at this point, besides towing it in and having the problem diagnosed (then you can do the repairs).


----------



## dkashbmx (Apr 17, 2009)

*Re: NEEEEED HELP! (ds1919)*

haha nothing has been done to the car! maybe a starter or ignition switch im starting to think. any way to test this?


----------



## JoggerNot (Nov 6, 2009)

If the car wont crank then check the starter.
Take the wire off the starter (the one that comes from the ignition switch) and use a strong piece of wire to bridge the power wire from the battery to the place where the wire from the ign switch went.
Tell us what happens. 
If it cranks then your starter is probably good and perhaps its your ign switch or a bad ground. My starter was actually grounding out one time and wouldn't allow the car to start :freakish: so be aware.


----------



## dkashbmx (Apr 17, 2009)

*Re: (JoggerNot)*

ok so i jumped the starter and all i got were ticks everytime i hit the wire against the clip.?







so puzzled it sounds like its locked up maybe? idk thats why im posting it up here! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
thanks,


----------



## dkashbmx (Apr 17, 2009)

*Re: (dkashbmx)*

bump.


----------



## TheMajic86GTI (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: (dkashbmx)*

Turn the motor over by hand if it turns its not locked up(19mm ratchet on crank bolt and turn it)....If the starter is ticking most likely u fried the soleniod...or u hav a bad ground...


_Modified by TheMajic86GTI at 4:53 AM 3-24-2010_


----------



## onewiper (Aug 29, 2002)

Broken timing belt, locked motor?


----------



## dkashbmx (Apr 17, 2009)

*Re: (onewiper)*

timing belt is good. dont have a socket but i used a wrench and i was turning then it got to a hard point and the wrench slipped maybe a bad ground but ill check! want me to turn it on the camshaft sprocket bolt?


----------



## dkashbmx (Apr 17, 2009)

*Re: (dkashbmx)*

alright so the motor turns by hand so thats a relief







no what i cant figure out is how my ECU got freid and my starter dies in the same night and all after i put my knock sensor in just hours before it quit on me.


----------



## JoggerNot (Nov 6, 2009)

You messed a ground up prolly. Take the starter off and try the same thing btw...The digi ecu has to be grounded so well or it roasts lol


----------



## dkashbmx (Apr 17, 2009)

*Re: (JoggerNot)*

but it was working so fine!!!? then just BAM! all the sudden sh!t wouldnt work! you figure if it was grounded bad it wouldnt work before then? ive been driving the car for a year now how does it just now not work?


----------



## dkashbmx (Apr 17, 2009)

*Re: (dkashbmx)*

ok i can turn my motor by hand.. its alittle hard but it turns. ok so i planned on taking my starter out to have it tested but the bottom bolt is rounded out so i cant get it off. i tried jumping the starter again and turn it by hand and that still didnt work. all i hear is grinding kinda. i thought it was my dizzy but when i turn it by hand the rotor moves with it. so i dont think thats the problem! can anyone help me out? is my motor locked up or about too? i dont know what to do! this is my daily and i cant keep bumming rides off people!!!!


----------



## TheMajic86GTI (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: (dkashbmx)*

Another test u can do is see if the ignition is giving power to the starter when u try and crank it....Remove the thinner red wire from starter and hav some one turn the ignition open while u check it with a volt meter or test light....If u got power but the starter wont turn chances are the starter solenoid is bad like i mention above...


----------



## dkashbmx (Apr 17, 2009)

*Re: (TheMajic86GTI)*

but see it seems like if it was out of the car it would spin like crazy!!!! you can hear it baning up against something and jamming up


----------



## TheMajic86GTI (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: (dkashbmx)*

well then stop being a puss and pull the starter out and see if its working properly if it is then pull ur tranny cuz u got somthing loose in there...Start lubing the messed up bolt with pb or wd and get some vice grips on it and break it loose or u can always cut it slide the starter off then remove it after....


----------



## dkashbmx (Apr 17, 2009)

*Re: (TheMajic86GTI)*

its not that im bieng a puss. im just gonna cut this bitch off but where can i buy another bolt?


----------



## TheMajic86GTI (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: (dkashbmx)*

Junk yard or maybe one of those specialty hardware stores...they might hav something similar...Take in the good one and match it up...


----------



## dkashbmx (Apr 17, 2009)

*Re: (TheMajic86GTI)*

i will but i was talking to another VW technition today and he said it might be my fuse panel has corrosion on it. sooo idk whats going on but time will tell unfortunately


----------



## TheMajic86GTI (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: (dkashbmx)*

Its a process of elimination, and u gota start some where!!...















Check ur rain tray for corrosion or rust....Doubt its that but it is possible....Thats usually a regular symptom on the mk1's...


----------



## dkashbmx (Apr 17, 2009)

*Re: (TheMajic86GTI)*

yeah thats clean


----------



## dkashbmx (Apr 17, 2009)

*Re: (dkashbmx)*

alright so the automatic was running before i tried that ECU in my other car. and i put it back after trying it on the 5sp and all it did was made my car crank and flood out. so i thought the 5sp fried the Auto's ECU (they are both digifant II) BTW. well anyways i thought both ECU's were toast. so i bought one thinking all i have to do is throw it into the auto since thats all i took out of it the night my car broke down and so i replaced it and its doing the same thing?!!!




























could it be my ICM thats located on the bracket that holds the ECU. I am assuming thats it. IT has to be cause thats all i took out of my Auto that night







any help here would be cool
thanks,


----------



## dkashbmx (Apr 17, 2009)

*Re: (dkashbmx)*

EDIT: sorry its not the ICM i just looked in the bentley and i believe its called the hall control unit!


----------



## dkashbmx (Apr 17, 2009)

*Re: (dkashbmx)*

anyone?


----------



## dkashbmx (Apr 17, 2009)

*Re: (dkashbmx)*

yeah.......?


----------



## dkashbmx (Apr 17, 2009)

*Re: (dkashbmx)*

??????


----------



## dkashbmx (Apr 17, 2009)

*Re: (dkashbmx)*

welll.................?


----------



## dkashbmx (Apr 17, 2009)

*Re: (dkashbmx)*

cool.......... any help so i cant stop taking a cab to work!


----------



## TheMajic86GTI (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: (TheMajic86GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheMajic86GTI* »_Its a process of elimination, and u gota start some where!!..

It sux ass but ur gona have to start some where and follow each and every wire with a volt meter till u find out wut ur problem is. U obviously hav an electrical problem. U could just scrap that whole thing and go standalone....just a suggestion...







good luck...


----------



## dkashbmx (Apr 17, 2009)

*Re: (TheMajic86GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheMajic86GTI* »_
It sux ass but ur gona have to start some where and follow each and every wire with a volt meter till u find out wut ur problem is. U obviously hav an electrical problem. U could just scrap that whole thing and go standalone....just a suggestion...







good luck...

haha to tell you the truth i have no idea what standalone is!


----------



## TheMajic86GTI (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: (dkashbmx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dkashbmx* »_
haha to tell you the truth i have no idea what standalone is!









Mega squirt, haltech...ect.....


----------



## dkashbmx (Apr 17, 2009)

*Re: (TheMajic86GTI)*

im sorry i was tired earlier and i did some searching so its an aftermarket fuel rail huh? how much for the WHOLE KIT and where can i get one.? the reason i ask is because i only order from GAP i try to keep things OEM but this is my project so ill let it slide


----------



## 1988Audi80NA (Nov 27, 2009)

*Re: (dkashbmx)*

Here's alink on how to test your hall sending unit on DIGI 2 systems:
http://www.oneilcastro.com/A2B....html
I would try resetting the ECU on the automatic by disconnecting the negative batery terminal for 90 seconds then reconnect and try to start it then test the hall sender and the rest of the ginition system just follow the link above for all the test procedures
As for the 5spd I would get that starter out (Without damaging the bellhousing on the trans then have it tested at a local auto parts store. Probably fried the selenoid the night it broke down cranking it so much. then do the same tests on it that you did on the automatic until you discover the culprit.
Hope that helps some


----------



## dkashbmx (Apr 17, 2009)

*Re: (1988Audi80NA)*

tested the starter and it get a big FAIL!!!!! so i have tio get a new one of those now!







its never gonna end!


----------



## TheMajic86GTI (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: (dkashbmx)*






















Told u so.....


----------



## dkashbmx (Apr 17, 2009)

*Re: (TheMajic86GTI)*

about to leave to go pick this damn starter up from the store and throw it in.


----------



## dkashbmx (Apr 17, 2009)

*Re: (dkashbmx)*

i put it in but havent hooked anything up due to all this rain and ****. so if i were to start testing evrything where would i start? ive checked my bentely and it doesnt say where to start.


----------



## TheMajic86GTI (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: (dkashbmx)*

well hook it all up and see if the car starts!!!


----------



## Glegor (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: (TheMajic86GTI)*

my money is still on a bad ground.


----------



## dkashbmx (Apr 17, 2009)

*Re: (Glegor)*

i took the ground off and it looked covered in oil and crap. kinda beat looking. but what i dont get is i used the ECU out of the auto and i thought i fried that so we got her a new one and now that just cranks too.??














new ****ing ECU and her car wont start either. im thinking on the ignition control module since those were the only 2 things i took out of the running car.


----------



## dkashbmx (Apr 17, 2009)

*Re: (dkashbmx)*

would the igntion control module cause the car to just keep cranking and cranking?


----------



## dkashbmx (Apr 17, 2009)

*Re: (dkashbmx)*


----------



## dkashbmx (Apr 17, 2009)

*Re: (dkashbmx)*

ok so i put the new starter in and it cranks just fine. i took out a plug and my injectors are not stuck wide open im just not getting spark. WTF!!! i tried a well known good ICM and still nothing and when i put that I
CM back in the auto it came out of that just cranked too.? now i have 2 cars that do nothing but crank and crank! any focking ideas here!!!


----------



## dkashbmx (Apr 17, 2009)

*Re: (dkashbmx)*

oh also my timing is dead on! already checked!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dkashbmx (Apr 17, 2009)

*Re: (dkashbmx)*

anyone!!!1


----------



## dkashbmx (Apr 17, 2009)

*Re: (dkashbmx)*

any ideas? just replaced the ICM today with a good one and still nothing. tomorrow im gonna replace the ignition switch


----------



## dkashbmx (Apr 17, 2009)

*Re: (dkashbmx)*

how about now!?


----------



## dkashbmx (Apr 17, 2009)

*Re: (dkashbmx)*

whats up with this dead asss forum?


----------



## dkashbmx (Apr 17, 2009)

*Re: (dkashbmx)*

new rotor cap plugs wires ICM ECU fuel pump relay and still nothing!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dkashbmx (Apr 17, 2009)

*Re: (dkashbmx)*

bump can ANYONE help me out here! hall sender maybe im so lost and have been for 2 weeks now!


----------



## dkashbmx (Apr 17, 2009)

*Re: (dkashbmx)*

still not running. been taking a ****ing bus to work cause i cannot figure this out.


----------



## dkashbmx (Apr 17, 2009)

*Re: (dkashbmx)*

alright im gonna change my fiel pump and igniton switch and i hope that does the trick


----------



## delimontre (Sep 7, 2009)

*Re: (dkashbmx)*

having the same issue except was replacing the clutch and a friend arched the starter. i heard the fuel pump and was wtf did you hit, uhhh nothing







. i have the '89 jetta with a seperate computer for fuel. engine would turn over a few times then stopped i took out spark plugs and the cylinders were full of fuel so got a new fuel management computer and now it turns over. seems like we have similar issues but i havnt gotten past that. now no spark it seems. in process of getting new spark wires


_Modified by delimontre at 3:49 AM 4-27-2010_


----------

